# How do you cancel a ride once you have selected pick up passenger?



## AFLORIDA (Nov 27, 2015)

I have had a few instances where the rider was going too far and I did not want to do the trip , however once you hit the button that you have picked up the passenger you cannot cancel the trip -I try to hit cancel but it says ride in progress or something like that and wont let me cancel so I had to end trip and then it charges the rider even though the car never moved. Also I have had the rider do the cancel on their end and it charges them as well. Yes I do try to ask the rider where they are going before I accept on the app but sometimes the rider doesn't even know the address they just say the name of the place or say they will give me directions there. The situation sucks because I wasted time driving to them but I do not want the rider to get charged, its not their fault I choose to cancel due to distance - they all assume the drivers know where they are going when we accept their request. So long story short, how do you cancel the ride once you have selected pick up passenger without causing a charge to the passenger or hurting your score with uber?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Have you thought about checking their destination before you hit the start ride slider? Any way you look at it, it sucks for the rider.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

Coachman, if you can see that let me know. The most information I can get out of the app before starting the trip will be "Destination: As directed" and it shows up right after I start the trip.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Ask the person sitting in the car with you before you start the trip. If for some reason you have to cancel after starting the trip, you can always get support to help refund the trip. I've had to do it a few times for rides up the canyon when my battery pack wasn't at high capacity.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

radzer0 said:


> Coachman, if you can see that let me know. The most information I can get out of the app before starting the trip will be "Destination: As directed" and it shows up right after I start the trip.


I meant ask them. If you don't plan on taking all rides then you should probably call and ask the destination up front so you don't make them wait for you and then cancel.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

That makes sense than. I had to use the support to refund the customer thing once.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

I only call ahead if it's going to take me more than 5 minutes to get to the pax. It's extremely rare to get a request going out of the valley floor.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've never turned down a ride for being too long. When I'm getting ready to wrap up my shift and think about doing one more trip I ask myself "Would I be okay with a 30 mile ride right now?," and if the answer's no, then I shut off my app and go home.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

How long are these rides that you consider too long? Just curious.

I agree with the others- ask them the destination before starting the ride. Then if you don't want it, you can cancel and use the reason "Don't charge rider" rather than contacting Uber.


----------



## openmikedj (Nov 28, 2015)

Well especially while in motion it isnt good to go flipping through the app. as a rule i dont start without at least 3/4 tank of gas and a lot of time. If i cant offer more than 2 hours i stay away from SFO (not that i have had a P/U there yet) and downtown SFO. If your short on time just dont log on. I do like the set my destination so i dont have to deadhead on the way home. thats just me oh and i dont accept pool unless the first rider approves.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Why would I go offline when I'm not okay with a 3 hour ride, when 99.9% of ride requests are less than 20 minutes?


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

AFLORIDA said:


> I have had a few instances where the rider was going too far and I did not want to do the trip , however once you hit the button that you have picked up the passenger you cannot cancel the trip -I try to hit cancel but it says ride in progress or something like that and wont let me cancel so I had to end trip and then it charges the rider even though the car never moved. Also I have had the rider do the cancel on their end and it charges them as well. Yes I do try to ask the rider where they are going before I accept on the app but sometimes the rider doesn't even know the address they just say the name of the place or say they will give me directions there. The situation sucks because I wasted time driving to them but I do not want the rider to get charged, its not their fault I choose to cancel due to distance - they all assume the drivers know where they are going when we accept their request. So long story short, how do you cancel the ride once you have selected pick up passenger without causing a charge to the passenger or hurting your score with uber?


I uninstall the app and then reinstall it


----------



## AFLORIDA (Nov 27, 2015)

Certain rides are just not worth it when you have to dead head back. I live in Fort Lauderdale, for instance if I get a passenger who wants to go to Miami -say the airport or South Beach, that is almost a 1 hour drive, on an X fare I will make 40ish bucks. To me that is just not worth it for my time and gas as I have to drive an hour to return back to my home base-what are the chances I will pick up a passenger who wants to return to the same area I am going... very slim, has not happened to me yet. I also have to pay my own tolls coming back if I take someone through an area with tolls which happens more then you would think. I understand we are all trying to make money here but when you look at the rides some are just not worth it to deal with the time, traffic backups, tolls our of your pocket, and gas cost. I also have had an instance where I was working on a busy Sat night -it was surging all night in my area and I picked up a passenger who wants to go 40 minutes to another town- that would have taken me completely out of the surge zone for maybe 25 bucks, then have to dead head back to the surge area- just not worth it when I could stay in the area and drive surge fares all night. Everybody is different what they are willing to do but for me some of these trips are just not worth it -Uber does not pay us enough.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

AFLORIDA said:


> Everybody is different what they are willing to do but for me some of these trips are just not worth it -Uber does not pay us enough.


If Uber was paying more money, then there would be twice as many cars out on the road to compete with.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I did my first cancel today. I asked driver where we were going, he told me and I said yeah not heading that way I need to cancel.

The trip was a minimum and I was ready to log off anyway. Not worth the $4 if that.

My only thought was pax can.report you and make anything up if they chose. Felt good to be in control and finally turn one of these down.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Skinny1 said:


> I did my first cancel today. I asked driver where we were going, he told me and I said yeah not heading that way I need to cancel.
> 
> The trip was a minimum and I was ready to log off anyway. Not worth the $4 if that.
> 
> My only thought was pax can.report you and make anything up if they chose. Felt good to be in control and finally turn one of these down.


yeah. Cancelled this pax who was too cheap to park for hotel (turns to a club at night) parking/valet so he parked a couple of blocks down. Then requested a ride for him to be dropped off. Told him "I don't drive there. I drove 3 miles to get you only for me to drive there. I already got a warning from cops not to stop there and block traffic so im not risking a ticket". canceled on the guy


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I have heard from pax plenty of drivers will call or cancel on the spot about trips. 
I think to myself at least they have the balls and just are blunt about it. For those that cancel someone else will gladly take the ride.
Even during surge as the drivers don't want a short minimum surge trip only to miss out.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You are not allowed, under any circumstances, to cancel the ride once you begin. Once you start the ride, you and your car become the legal property of the rider and the Uber corporation. You must do whatever he/she/transgender tells you to do. The Uber experience becomes paramount in your life and you must do everything possible to make that experience breathtaking and wonderful. If you do not understand this, then you are not qualified to be part of the unique, select team that Uber allows us to be a part of. If, and only if, you do your job correctly, you will be rewarded with five stars. There is absolutely nothing in life that feels better than getting five stars from your passenger.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Lmao ^^^ hahahahahah

That's how you do it right there !
_-----------------------------------------------------


I refuse airport runs as its not worth $23 one way then have to dead head back 33 miles

I just tell them to redo the request and someone else will pop up then I take off

If its select or at least 2x surge then ok but not for 75¢ per mile


----------



## AFLORIDA (Nov 27, 2015)

Well I had to go into Uber office hours to get something straightened out on my account so I asked them about cancelling once you have already clicked the pick up passanger button. Once you do that there is no way to cancel the ride without a charge to the rider. So you or the rider has to email Uber to remove the charge. Just fyi I have cancelled 3 times like this due to distance- the first time I felt bad and told Uber to remove the charge for the rider. The 2nd time the passanger cancelled himself on his app and never asked Uber for the charge to be removed. The 3rd time it was a lady who would not anwser my calls or texts to help me find her and when I finally found her and found out where she was going I had her cancel the ride on her app (She was rude too) -because she pissed me off I did not contact Uber to remove the charge. She eventually did contact Uber days later I guess because I had a negative on my account a few days later for the couple bucks she was charged. I have not been penalized by Uber at all for cancelling rides. (And I also think some passangers are expecting you might cancel because 2 of the 3 got in the car and said sorry I'm going really far and none were upset when I cancelled)


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

EcoSLC said:


> Ask the person sitting in the car with you before you start the trip. If for some reason you have to cancel after starting the trip, you can always get support to help refund the trip. I've had to do it a few times for rides up the canyon when my battery pack wasn't at high capacity.


I asked support to refund a trip once and the passenger did the same thing n support refunded the pax like 4 times n it all came outta my pay. I contacted support about it so many times mad as hell but they wouldn't do anything. Now I will never ask support to refund a pax, the pax can do it if they want.


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I've never turned down a ride for being too long. When I'm getting ready to wrap up my shift and think about doing one more trip I ask myself "Would I be okay with a 30 mile ride right now?," and if the answer's no, then I shut off my app and go home.


For me the issue with long trips isn't time, it's money. I don't get paid for the gas I use on the return trip or tolls and that's an hour with no trips. I can't afford that no matter what time of day. We used to get paid $150 flat rate for trips from RI to Boston and that made it worth it. Uber stopped doing that. Now I'll make $40 for one of those trips. That's bull cuz that's how much a train ticket to Boston costs but if pax took a train they'd also have to spend money on Uber to and from the train station and it would be much more inconvenient so Uber could totally pay us more for those trips


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

AFLORIDA said:


> Well I had to go into Uber office hours to get something straightened out on my account so I asked them about cancelling once you have already clicked the pick up passanger button. Once you do that there is no way to cancel the ride without a charge to the rider. So you or the rider has to email Uber to remove the charge. Just fyi I have cancelled 3 times like this due to distance- the first time I felt bad and told Uber to remove the charge for the rider. The 2nd time the passanger cancelled himself on his app and never asked Uber for the charge to be removed. The 3rd time it was a lady who would not anwser my calls or texts to help me find her and when I finally found her and found out where she was going I had her cancel the ride on her app (She was rude too) -because she pissed me off I did not contact Uber to remove the charge. She eventually did contact Uber days later I guess because I had a negative on my account a few days later for the couple bucks she was charged. I have not been penalized by Uber at all for cancelling rides. (And I also think some passangers are expecting you might cancel because 2 of the 3 got in the car and said sorry I'm going really far and none were upset when I cancelled)


I had a pax who became aggressive with me when I canceled. He is now banned from uber


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

radzer0 said:


> Coachman, if you can see that let me know. The most information I can get out of the app before starting the trip will be "Destination: As directed" and it shows up right after I start the trip.


He means ask the pax. I start the trip as soon as a door opens cuz pax can take foorreevveerr and I'm gonna get paid while they take their time. I don't care if I have to Uninstaller the app to cancel the ride, they shouldn'the use Uber for these long trips, they should use a bus


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm 


Coachman said:


> I meant ask them. If you don't plan on taking all rides then you should probably call and ask the destination up front so you don't make them wait for you and then cancel.


I'm not calling them to ask for the destination, they don't like calls and they should expect a couple cancelations if there requesting an hour long trip. A pax told me he had to go through like 6 drivers before he could find someone to take his long trip


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

Coachman said:


> If Uber was paying more money, then there would be twice as many cars out on the road to compete with.


I guess youre right but then maybe they would deactivate the drivers with low ratings


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Lmao ^^^ hahahahahah
> 
> That's how you do it right there !
> _-----------------------------------------------------
> ...


I just had an hour and 22 min airport run. It was a good day for me to "dead head" while enjoying the trip. I even took a shopping spree on after dropping rider off. Wasn't pretty getting in that airport traffic though.

I have never cancelled a ride... yet. I'm just taking everything for now. I have cataracts so I can not see their ratings very good on the background/text area in the app. Maybe I should use my iPad.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

9 times out of 10 I know where I'm going before I even get to the rider because I call each and every one. If they wont tell me the destination, I wont pick them up, its as simple as that. I am the only black car/SUV in my town. That means I get a lot of X riders who use me as a last resort. They will be short trips across town, often they are hammered/stoned and many are early calls. I had 3 requests this Sunday morning. I explained to each person that I wasn't driving 15-20 mins to pick them up only to take them a few blocks.

The only reason they requested black was because no X/Select were available. They rate poorly, even if you do everything perfectly. 

I don't care what the rider experience is. I'm an independent contractor, its my car and I choose the rides that make sense to me. Luckily Uber represents only 30% of our income. The rest is self generated.


----------



## Nevets007 (Aug 24, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I meant ask them. If you don't plan on taking all rides then you should probably call and ask the destination up front so you don't make them wait for you and then cancel.


And if they give you a hard time and don't want to tell you their destination over the phone, tell them you need to know because you have several restraining orders in the area and don't want to violate your parol.


----------

